# Du lịch ngoài nước > Điểm đến > Châu Âu >  Con đường được 'nhuộm hồng' sắc hoa anh đào ở Đức

## hangnt

*Cuối mùa xuân, con đường Altstadt ở thành phố Bonn phía tây nước Đức lại được nhuộm màu hồng rực rỡ của những cánh hoa anh đào.*

Nhắc tới hoa anh đào, người ta thường nghĩ tới các quốc gia châu Á như Nhật Bản, Hàn Quốc hay Trung Quốc. Nhưng người dân châu Âu cũng có thể tận hưởng vẻ đẹp tới nao lòng của loài hoa mùa xuân này ở xứ sở của mình. Một trong những điểm ngắm hoa anh đào lãng mạn nhất châu Âu là con đường nằm tại thành phố Bonn (Đức).

Bonn là thành phố cổ, từng là thủ đô của Tây Đức trước năm 1990. Sau khi nước Đức thống nhất, thủ đô được chọn là Berlin nhưng Bonn vẫn là thành phố quan trọng bậc nhất ở quốc gia này, cả về kinh tế lẫn du lịch. Bonn nằm ở phía tây nước Đức, thuộc bang Nordrhein -Westfalen, bên bờ rông Rhein yên bình, cổ kính và hiền hoà. Do là thành phố cổ nên Bonn đón một lượng khách khá đông, đặc biệt là vào mùa xuân hè, khi những bông hoa anh đào đầu tiên nở rộ trên con phố trứ danh. Nơi đây còn được mệnh danh là một trong những con đường tình đẹp nhất thế giới. 


Dù chỉ dài 1 km nhưng con đường Altstadt (trong tiếng Đức có nghĩa là "khu phố cổ") được phủ kín hoa anh đào mỗi độ xuân về. Trên trời, dưới đất là một màu hồng rực rỡ, đẹp tới "rụng tim". Những tán hoa vươn ra, bao trùm khắp không gian, tạo hình hình vòng cung như một đường hầm, khiến người ở dưới ngỡ như đang lạc vào thế giới thần tiên hay một studio nhân tạo nào đó.

Hoa nở rộ vào khoảng tháng 4 và sẽ rực rỡ nhất trong khoảng 2 tuần. Ngay cả khi hoa đã tàn, rụng những cánh hoa xuống đường thì nơi đây vẫn thu hút đông khách du lịch bởi thảm hoa dưới chân đẹp mơ màng. Cứ mỗi khi có gió thổi qua lại, những cánh hoa li ti lại bay bay trong không trung, mang tới khung cảnh thần tiên như cõi mơ.

Dọc hai bên đường cũng rất đỗi yên bình với các quán cà phê nhỏ, ô cửa sổ mơ màng. Các quán cà phê này hầu như chẳng vắng khách bao giờ vào mùa xuân. Người ta tới đây để ngắm hoa, ngắm đường phố và tận hưởng không khí yên bình, tĩnh lặng của con đường cổ kính. Từ nhà ga Bonn (Bonn Hauptbanhof) nằm ngay trung tâm có thể bắt tàu điện số 61 (Strassen Bahn 61) hướng Auerberg Kopenhagener đến trạm Rosental (mất khoảng 10 phút), nhìn qua bên đường sẽ thấy ngay vòng cung hoa anh đào rực rỡ ở phố cổ Altstadt.

_Theo ngoisao_

----------

